# tournaments



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

does anyone know of any good, fun bass tournaments around?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would check with ohiobassangler.com and check for open tournaments in your area. I also look in any bait shops and sporting goods stores for any flyers on local pot tournaments not otherwise listed or advertised online.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Every tuesday night at Griggs, starting at 6. Really great bunch of guys, $20 entry.


----------

